# Alloy wheels - What is Weight Saving?



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Just had van weighed and need to see about some weight reductions - our fault for having all the "goodies" we got.

Might need some new tyres shortly so I was wondering how much weight could I save by changing to alloy wheels. Also is it a good idea to change the spare to alloy as well (I believe in spare wheels, not cans of gunk!)

I know I'll need commercial van heavy duty wheels and have seen some nice ones for around £450 set of 4. No info about weight though.

Terry


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Can't follow the logic of that one. Surely its the axle loading which counts? Doubtless enlightenment will come to me from the more knowledgeable folk on MHF....


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A cheaper option would be to increase the maximum gross vehicle weight and axle weights, if that is possible. I suggest you contact SVTech here to see if they can help.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Pard - axle loadings are OK, it's MAUW that I need to reduce and I understand from other information that I can use total weight saving from anywhere (well almost - wife insists on coming with me!)

Peribro - thanks and have already t5hought of that, just looking at all angles. Don't particularly want to go down that route though due to licencing issues - yes I know it's not a big issue.

Terry


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Pard,
When you wiegh the axle the wheels are still on so the axle wieght includes the wheels wieght, as you have no dought already sussed.
This problem is why I always say, the first thing when choosing a M/H, look at the payload.


----------

